# Little upgrade for the OLD 500 Sportster ;)



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

*Little upgrade for the OLD 500 Sportsman *

Well, seeing that my 500 Sportsman race machine is old, really old, yet when its running well, it does a great job for such an OLD BASTARD, I figured it needed a slight upgrade, so I had the seat reupholstered!














































If anyone else is interested, I'm trying to get her as a sponsor on my forum, just let me know and I'll try and get you in contact with her.

And BTW, I LOVE it, it turned out AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice


----------

